# Klean Color?



## pink4ever (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi! I have a client who wants me to do her makeup but she says she prefers me to use this brand called "Klean Color" because that's her favorite brand or something. I've never heard of that brand, have any of you ladies? Is it only available online or is there some kind of special store where I can get it? Thanks for the help!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't know to much about the company but I have seen the eyeshadow palettes for 2.99 in my local beauty store they do have a site you can order from. Other than that I am not much help sorry.


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 4, 2010)

Klean Color used to be not very popular (and it's still under the radar ish now), but they were sold at Cherry Culture, annnd no longer are? Contract up I guess. 

But I just googled, and they now have a website! It says free shipping over $40, and they have quite a bit of stuff!

Good luck! =)


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. I checked out the website and got a couple of things here and there. Really cheap and the pigmentation is not bad I guess. I didn't get to try it out on myself because my client ended up keeping the makeup.


----------

